# Any chance of TC Club membership w/o the banner?



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I asked for this a couple years ago when the TC Club was born, and the answer was no at that time. I'd like to know if The Powers That Be would reconsider at this time.

I would join the TC Club if I could opt out of the banner under my name and I believe I'm not the only one. Any chance of that happening?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

We apologize for the delay on this, but there was a lot of investigating to do on the administrative side to figure it out...

But, we've determined that we can indeed grant TC Club access and you may opt out of the banner if you'd like. Just send me a PM after you complete the process and we'll make the changes to your profile.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Sweet!


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

very nice !


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Has this been publicized anywhere else? Others might want to know...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Uh oh, my banner is back. Can we get rid of it again?

Thanks in advance.


----------

